# Hole In My Cage



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

So this morning I woke up to find a rat..on my bed. Confused my first thought was, "Did they some how open their cage door?". But sadly that was not the answer, no they had chewed a hole threw the side of the cage, and a nicely sized hole at that.
I was wondering what the best way to fix it would be? I cant just go buy a new cage, so can I use duct tape or some other method?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

They would probably chew duct tape. XD If you have a piece of metal or something they can't chew to cover it and then use duct tape to secure it, that would probably work.  Crazy rats... =)


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

If they are determined, they will probably continue to chew through whatever you patch it with. Even if you do something like catsandscales suggested, it will leave a lip of plastic for your rat to have at and get another hole. I don't think there is a whole lot you can do to stop it from happening again besides getting a new cage. You might be able to find a way to stop it momentarily but I have seen what ONE of my girls can do to seemingly indestructible things haha Don't get another cage with plastic either now because you know they can chew through it. A martins cage is ok because they can't get a grip on anything to chew through.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Let me guess. A superpet cage? Rats find these bases extremely tasty 

Once a cage base has been chewed through, its toast AND they will do it again if you just replace the base with the same way. You will need something like a Martin's cage pan where the cage sits inside the large hard plastic base or a metal based cage like an ALT.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

What you could do is get a cheap little cage and maybe make it into a frankencage and add it to the hole in your cage you have now if you get what im saying. Like get some chicken wire or something and put that where the hole is and make like a tunnel or something into the new small cage to make a lil side area...


----------



## LittlestRat (Dec 4, 2021)

Would a plexiglass base be a reasonable option?


----------

